# Cabin Stereo Speaker Installation



## flbkroxie (Oct 25, 2010)

FYI: I have never done anything like this before.
As I mentioned in an earlier post, I recently bought a Macgregor 26S and am in charge of all that goes with it. Husband is supportive, but this is *my* boat, so if I screw up, let's just call it a "learning experience". 
My current project is a stereo system and cabin speakers (will work on cockpit speakers later). It has already taken me 2 days to mount the stereo unit, connect it to a power source, and run the speaker wiring (the hardest part of the job, btw). A friend is helping me with the cabin speaker cabinets. She has ALL the woodworking tools, since she builds furniture as a hobby in her garage. I started with butt joints and glue sticks. I had a few questions so I called her. She cringed when she saw it. She made a few suggestions, but I didn't have the tools, so she offered to help,  I accepted, and away we went to her house.We pulled it all apart, and now we are doing "rabbet" and "dado" joints! It is sitting in *her* garage with a bunch of clamps, waiting for the glue to dry. How did I get so lucky?
I learned a lot and it only cost me her dinner. 
Will post some photos once the glue has dried.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry to post this AFTER you did the work but why don't you just install some bookshelf speakers?

Like these :

Amazon.com: Monitor Audio M1 Speaker (Black Oak Vinyl, Pair): Home Audio & Theater

There are cheaper options. I have a pair of Realistic Minimus 7s which sound fine. Lots of them on Ebay for $40 or so.

Matching drivers to cabinets is an art and any decent pair of bookshelf speakers will sound FAR better than what you are building.


----------



## flbkroxie (Oct 25, 2010)

The speakers are not "bookshelf" speakers. They are Sony marine speakers and would normally be mounted directly in the fiberglass. I didn't want to try to cut a circle in the fiberglass so decided to create a box for the speaker and then add a shelf to the box. Hard to explain. The unit will then be supported with screws. Will post photos when, and if, I ever finish.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

flbkroxie said:


> The speakers are not "bookshelf" speakers. They are Sony marine speakers and would normally be mounted directly in the fiberglass. I didn't want to try to cut a circle in the fiberglass so decided to create a box for the speaker and then add a shelf to the box. Hard to explain. The unit will then be supported with screws. Will post photos when, and if, I ever finish.


This is my point - they make panel mounted speakers for mounting in panels, and speakers in boxes for when you don't want to panel mount. What you have done is to take panel-mounted speakers and build your own boxes. Why not just put up a shelf and mount box speakers to it? I think I am in danger of belabouring my point. The main goal is to enjoy yourself which you are clearly doing


----------



## flbkroxie (Oct 25, 2010)

Because I had already bought the speakers. Decided not to drill holes in the fiberglass. Came up with a better idea. That's why.
And you're right. I am enjoying doing it myself. Which is the whole idea behind *my* purchasing the boat. This is my project and I wanted to share on "herSailNet".


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Mark, I think she makes a good point. Not sure how much she appreciates some man posting on "hersailnet" telling her what she should have done. 

I made my first post to her regarding her type of boat before I noticed which forum it was in. Not that men aren't allowed to post here but I think we should try not to be our normal obnoxious selves


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

mdbee said:


> ...but I think we should try not to be our normal obnoxious selves


Enough with the crazy talk...:laugher :laugher :laugher

Seriously though,
Looking forward to seeing your pics and good for you taking on the project!
Have fun and keep sharing your progress.

I am back to lurking now


----------



## kcbillb2 (Nov 26, 2010)

flbkroxie, 

You've obviously got this well in hand. Just keep on with your project.

Please send pics of the finished version..

Bill


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

mdbee said:


> Mark, I think she makes a good point. Not sure how much she appreciates some man posting on "hersailnet" telling her what she should have done.
> 
> I made my first post to her regarding her type of boat before I noticed which forum it was in. Not that men aren't allowed to post here but I think we should try not to be our normal obnoxious selves


Not my thread, but personally, its fine with me if guys post to HerSailNet - I welcome knowledge from anywhere I can get it. And I want to see the finished pix also!


----------



## flbkroxie (Oct 25, 2010)

*speakers are in!*

Have finally finished and installed the speaker boxes I made. Granted, I got a little "huffy" in my last response, and I now know that posting to "HerSailNet" goes out to the general sailing audience, and I was not just posting to sailing women. 

I bought these speakers with the intention of installing them in the cabin panels, but when I realized that I had to cut a 5" hole in my "new" boat, I chickened out, this was way beyond my scope! So I opted on the speaker boxes which provide not only a place for the speakers but a little added storage. Plus, they sound great!

I want to share however how much I have enjoyed every minute of working on the boat. Not to the level of everyone else, but for me it has been very fulfilling. I built a lazarette floor, installed an ipod/iphone stereo and speakers, added a new electric faucet and fresh water tank, moved the battery location and rewired the distribution panel. Even fabricated a wine glass holder from scraps leftover from the speaker boxes (gotta have my wine). I am now making all new cockpit cushions covered with Sunbrella fabric. Finally! Girly stuff, that I can do! Those photos I will be proud to post later.


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

AWESOME JOB!

You go, girl....


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice creative use of unusable space. Nice job.....now go sailing and turn up the tunes.
Peter


----------

